
Minnesota's largest measles outbreak in nearly 30 years due to vaccine deniers - dsr12
https://www.vox.com/2017/5/8/15577316/minnesota-measles-outbreak-explained
======
firethief
I think labeling this denialism is disingenuous and unhelpful. Vaccines have
positive exernalities, but they also have personal costs, both medically
recognized¹ and those outside of medical consensus (by a variety of degrees).
As I think the majority of vaccine decliners would not argue that the vaccines
have _no_ positive externality, what we're dealing with is more of a tragedy
of the commons, worsened by the scientifically unjustified fears. I think the
difference is important, because it affects how we deal with the problem. The
solution to denialism would be to convince people that the positive
externality does exist. The solution to fear of the direct effects of the
vaccine may be more difficult. In the country of Tuskegee, of Holmesburg
Prison, of the PolyHeme tests (2006), of the ADS "pain-ray" tests at Pitchess
Detention Center (2010), can we really blame people who aren't (privileged)
for not trusting the government to have their health in mind?

[1]: From the article: According to the CDC... fevers after the MMR vaccine
occur in one out of six people, and mild rashes, in one in 20.

------
ninju
Please get yourself and your family vaccinated. The benefits to yourself and
society far outweigh the rare (and temporary) side effects

